# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware  مطلوب فلاشه تابلت RK3368-T100

## rady-s

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  *الاخوة الافاضل ابحث عن فلاش لتابلت صيني باسم 
View Plus 
بيانات المعالج * *Rockchip RK3368 Octa-core* *Octa-core 64bit Cortex-A53,up to 1.5GHz 
لان الاعدادات مقفله بباسورد 
اللي عنده الفلاشه لا يبخل علينا  
واكون له من الشاكرين 
احترامي*

----------

